# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Finally got sleep paralysis

## Tasca

I finally got sleep paralysis just about 10 minutes ago. 

I woke up and saw my ceiling fan making really weird movements, and sparks flew off of it. Then sawdust started falling down from the wooden fan blades. I had just barely woken up seconds ago, and decided to force myself awake to turn off the fan. When I did, I realized it was just hypnapompic hallucinations. Then I just layed back down, and after about 2 seconds, I got sleep paralysis for like 3 seconds. During that time, I heard a combine soldier sound from half life 2. Which kinda sounds like a storm trooper but less intelligible. Anyway after that I got out of it. I tried to do it again, because now I know what it feels like, but I couldn't.

It's summer for me, so no school, and every morning I wake up I am barely conscious for about 15 minutes. So I can keep trying this daily, I don't know why I haven't before.

----------

